# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  PETITION FESTIVAL TORTURES/CHIENS ET CHATS-CHINE /SOUTIEN MME WANG :100 CHIENS SAUVES

## dominobis

ÀVIS A TOUS LES RESCUIENS ET AUTRES PROTECTEURS DES ANIMAUX !
EN CHINE UN FESTIVAL DE LA VIANDE DE CHIENS ET DE CHATS A LIEU DANS 2 JOURS A YULIN.
10 000 chiens et 4 000 chats y seront sacrifies.

L'objectif est de torturer le plus longtemps possible ces animaux afin de rendre leur chair plus tendre et savoureuse (parait il !)...


Des petitions circulent, en particulier une de la FONDATION BRIGITTE BARDOT mais je ne sais pas inclure les liens a partir de ma tablette. Si quelqu'un peut le faire ici, merci par avance.

On ne pourra probablement pas faire quoi que ce soit pour sauver les animaux cette annee, mais si les foules amies des animaux se mobilisent en masse cette fois ci , peut etre que les choses changeront l'an prochain ou dans un avenir assez proche. 

La viande de chats et de chiens est encore consommee dans ce pays. Cependant Il faut savoir que cette pratique n'est pas generale en Chine et que de nombreux Chinois n'en ont jamais consomme .mais elle est surtout presente dans certaines campagnes encore arrierees . Il faut egalement savoir (afin d'eviter les debordements verbaux englobant toute la population chinoise , ce qui compromettrait l'efficacite de la petition), que de plus en plus de citadins chinois possedent en villes des chiens et des chats qu'ils aiment et cherissent autant que nous et ces gens sont egalement choques par ces coutumes d'un autre age . 

Le plus revoltant selon moi est le sadisme inherent a cette pratique puisque là on prend un reel plaisir a voir un etre vivant souffrir et a le faire souffrir soi meme jusqu'a ce que mort s' ensuive... On entre de plein pied dans la barbarie.



Alors, svp, signez et partagez largement ! 
Et pour les personnes sensibles, faites comme moi, signez sans regarder les images ... Car l'essentiel c'est de penser aux animaux avant de penser a notre petit confort, n'est ce pas ?



ajout du 26/06/2015

DECOUVREZ LA GENEROSITE ET L'EMPATHIE DE MME XIAOYUN WANG POUR LES ANIMAUX, ELLE QUI A SORTI DE L'ENFER DE CE "FESTIVAL" 100 CHIENS.
(voir mon 5 eme message)

CE SUJET EST EGALEMENT LA POUR TENTER DE L'AIDER... 
Alors, si vous avez des idees d'initiatives, ...

MERCI DE PARTAGER !

----------


## dominobis

Quelqu'un peut mettre le lien de la petition de la fondation BB ?

----------


## cabepapsa69

Voilà normalement c'est ça  :Smile:  Signée ! 

http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f...etitions/yulin

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

SIGNEE, trop horrible.

----------


## armandine

Merci pour le lien. Signée. De la cruauté et de la barbarerie à l'état pur..... mais personne ne dit mots.......Les politiques s'en foutent royalement vu que c'est un pays qui leur rapporte des masses monstrueuses de fric. C'est plus important le business, le fric que la vie des animaux et leur souffrance...cela on le sait bien.

----------


## FORESTIER

signée !! totalement abject .....

----------


## aglae84

Signée, c'est horrible.

----------


## INCALINE

Signée, avec des larmes dans les yeux...

----------


## bouletosse

Signée....

----------


## luminette

Signée, comme de nombreuses autres pétitions à ce sujet. Mais j'ai l'impression que cela ne change rien. 
Espérons malgré tout car c'est dur d'imaginer la souffrance qu'en ce moment-même, ces chiens endurent.

----------


## NdNc

Pauvres bêtes ...






article du Monde

La pétition :
http://www.fondationbrigittebardot.f...etitions/yulin

----------


## rifas

Signée et diffusée

----------


## dominobis

Le gouvernement chinois a demande que cette annee le terme "festival" (en chinois) soit retire suite aux nombreuses plaintes et petitions de ces dernieres annees. Cela traduit le malaise  des gouvernants face a l'opinion publique internationale et a la mauvaise image que cet evenement donne de leur pays , eux qui ont commence a en faire un pays hautement touristique. Cela laisse esperer que la situation evolue dans l'avenir.  . Mais pour l'instant il n'est toujours pas question pour eux de supprimer cette "fete ". 
Bref, nous devons maintenir la pression en mobilisant de plus en plus de personnes chaque annee. Le niveau de vie de  nombreux Chinois augmentant , allant de pair avec une certaine occidentalisation de leur mode de vie, il reste a esperer que la prise de conscience viendra egalement de l'interieur du pays, meme si ce peuple habitue a etre musele depuis tres longtemps n'est pas un adepte de la remise en question . N'oublions pas que leur regime est encore officiellement communiste.

----------


## dominobis

Afin qu'un grand nombre de Rescuiens prennent connaissance de cette petition, il serait bon que chacun de nous avertisse tous ses contacts ici presents et ailleurs !

----------


## dominobis

Je ne sais pas si je dois creer un autre sujet, mais je vais continuer ici.

VOICI UNE CHINOISE SEULE CONTRE TOUS ! Mme XIAOYUN YANG

Cette femme extraordinaire de generosite et compassion a l'egard des animaux a reussi a sauver 100 chiens au festival de la viande de chiens et de chats de Yulin.

Elle a un refuge de 1000 chiens et 200 chats . Toute sa retraite d'enseignante y passe.


JE LANCE ICI UN APPEL :
- Quelqu'un pourrait il mettre le lien, svp ? Je ne peux toujours pas le faire .


  Ne pourrait on pas lui apporter de l'aide ici et ailleurs sur internet ? Personne ne connait des Francais qui parlent chinois, et vont se rendre la bas bientot ? Il faudrait trouver son adresse et etre certain que l'argent recolte lui est bien remis. 
Figurez vous qu'en Chine elle est tres mal vue par beaucoup qui l'accusent de ...MALTRAITANCE SUR ANIMAUX ! Ce serait risible si ce n'etait malhonnete et pervers  ...

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Signée également. Dominobis, je rejoins ce que vous disiez dans votre premier message. Une amie chinoise qui a séjourné plusieurs années en France pour ses études, rentrée maintenant en Chine, a adopté un chien avec son mari.

Effectivement ce sont des pratiques perverses, qui ne peuvent venir que de la part de gens pas éduqués, ou pauvres (ou les deux à la fois). Mais tous les gens pauvres ne sont pas des barbares, alors...

Je ne peux personnellement pas partager sur FB, que je n'ai pas.

J'ai trouvé en cherchant sur Internet un article sur Mme Yang, dont je mets le lien :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...la-marmite.php

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Signée également. Dominobis, je rejoins ce que vous disiez dans votre premier message. Une amie chinoise qui a séjourné plusieurs années en France pour ses études, rentrée maintenant en Chine, a adopté un chien avec son mari.

Effectivement ce sont des pratiques perverses, qui ne peuvent venir que de la part de gens pas éduqués, ou pauvres (ou les deux à la fois). Mais tous les gens pauvres ne sont pas des barbares, alors...

Je ne peux personnellement pas partager sur FB, que je n'ai pas.

J'ai trouvé en cherchant sur Internet un article sur Mme Yang, dont je mets le lien :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...la-marmite.php

Il est indiqué  dans quelle ville elle habite, et l'article a priori peut être partagé sur FB ou par mail.

----------


## dominobis

Je ne vois nulle part son adresse, des coordonnees.
Dire qu'on l'admire  , comme le font de nombreux internautes, c'est une chose, mais cela ne sert a rien. Ce dont elle a surtout besoin  , c'est d'un soutien financier ! La, le "festival" est termine pour cette annee, je crains que l' action de cette femme ne retombe aux oubliettes ... jusqu'a l'an prochain...

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Il est indiqué effectivement juste la ville où elle habite... Je ne sais pas où nous pouvons trouver un lien "sûr" pour lui venir en aide...

----------


## dominobis

Je suis persuadee qu'avec quelques euros des uns, quelques dizaines d'euros des autres, on arriverait a une jolie somme .Il est dit dans l'article que pour racheter 100 chiens elle a depensé 900 . Cela fait 9  /chien ! Mais elle a besoin d'aide pour nourrir et soigner ceux qu'elle a deja .
J'avoue que je ne sais pas comment on pourrait s' y prendre. Votre amie chinoise, Tigrette, ne pourrait pas se renseigner  de son côté ?  (si  vous communiquez toujours avec elle)  ::

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Dominobis,

Je pense que c'est tout à fait possible, sachant que mes parents sont toujours en contact avec elle par mail. Mais on n'a pas de ses nouvelles tous les mois, bien sûr... 

Lundi ça tombe bien je vais chez mes parents, j'en parlerai.

----------


## dominobis

Ce serait  ::

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Alors voilà, j'ai transmis les choses à demander à notre amie chinoise, ma mère va lui faire un mail. En espérant qu'elle ne réponde pas dans plusieurs mois  

Les coordonnées précises de la dame, comment lui faire savoir que des gens de l'étranger voudraient l'aider financièrement... Affaire à suivre.

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Dominobis,

Notre amie chinoise a répondu, voici ce qu'elle écrit (son français écrit laisse un peu à désirer  mais on comprend )

 "Au sujet du chien sauve, je suis désolée pour cette “festival” a YuLin, on  l’avait beaucoup parle ces derniers temps!! Ces chiens sont trop tristes, mais  si vous pensiez que vous pouvez faire quelque chose pour aider cette dame, je  fera tout mes nécessaires pour trouver ses coordonnées!! Direz moi qu’est ce que  je devrais faire dans un premier temps? 



 Et quelles sont les associations qui voulaient aider cette dame? Par quels  moyens ils vont l’aider? Que puis je faire pour vous aider dans  cela?"

----------


## dominobis

Il serait bon de savoir comment valider , faire des dons et virements internationaux vers la Chine  et ensuite tenter d'obtenir les coordonnées de madame Yang ou Wang  (j'ai vu les 2 noms sur le net...)

----------


## dominobis

Pour ce qui est des associations, mon idée était de créer un sujet sur ce forum afin de recolter des dons et de donner les renseignements a des associations qui ont du poids au niveau international, comme les fondations Brigitte Bardot en 1ere intention mais également 30 millions d'amis . Mme Wang/Yang risquant de recevoir des menaces et de subir des pressions, il est bon d'avoir de solides soutiens.

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

ça marche, je vais envoyer un mail à notre amie chinoise pour lui préciser ce qu'on souhaiterait faire.

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Alors voici le dernier message de notre amie chinoise :

"Au sujet de la dame qui s'occuper du chien sauve, premierement, elle est  Mme Yang, mais pas Wang! Car j'ai trouve ses infos sur Weibo, et tout le monde  l'appelle Mme Yang.



 Pour les dons, j'ai aucune idee... Mais dites moi ce que je pourrai faire  pour vous, tant que je suis ici sur place! Puisque t'es la seule personne qui a  une amie Chinoise...je porterai volontier pour vous aider!


 Maintenant, elle se trouve dans une situation tres delicate, et pas mal de  gen ne la compredra pas, et la critiquer comme une folle ! Car apparamement,  elle a vendu l'appartement de son fils (qu'elle etait le proprietaire) just pour  se maintenir ses quotidiennes avec les chiens sauves... Il y avait des  volontaires pour l'aider, mais tres peu de puissance je crois...



 Donc SVP, si vous pouvez faire quelques choses concretes, et n'hesiteriez  pas a me demander...


 Ou pourquoi pas envoyer quelqu'un d'association ou d'autre en Chine pour  lui rendre la visite avant de se lancer dans la collection des dons?" 


Je vais lui demander confirmation, mais il me semble qu'elle avait trouvé quelque part le numéro de portable de Mme Yang... Le mieux serait qu'elle puisse l'appeler directement et et lui exposer nos projets...

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Nouvelles du jour : " En ce qui concernant Mme Yang, dont selon ton avis, je vais lui telephoner  ce weekend, en lui présentant votre association (Mais quel est le nom de votre  association?) et ce que vous voulez de faire pour lui. Et je reviendra  rapidement vers toi, une fois j'aurai des réponses de sa part!


 Encore, si tu pourrais me presenter un peu plus de votre projet, ca va  m'aider beaucoup!"

Dominobis, pour l'instant nous ne sommes donc pas en contact avec une association, mais je peux dire à notre amie que nous visons la Fondation Brigitte Bardot et 30 millions d'amis.

Penses-tu que ces deux assocs vont être réceptives à notre projet ? Ou vaut-il mieux les contacter avant ?

----------


## dominobis

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux les contacter avant toute action car on ne peut pas s'engager sans l'aval officiel des fondations en question. D'ailleurs peut être que d'autres plus petites pourraient également faire quelque chose. A voir. La pendant 2/ 3 semaines je n'engage rien car trop de choses a faire mais vers le 20 de ce mois ci on verra pour rédiger et envoyer des courriers.

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

OK, de toute façon pas de nouvelles pour l'instant de notre Chinoise. A suivre

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Message du 17 août de notre Chinoise (désolée pour le retard ) :

" Encore, je suis vraiment desolee car jusqu'au present, je n'arrivais  toujours pas a rejoindre Mme Yang, son number est correct, mais person ne le  repondait, j'ai laisse plusieurs messages deja, en vain!

 Je me suis dit peut etre qu'elle recevait souvent des harcelements, dont  elle n'oserait pas de repondre un numero inconnu...Je vais continuer a lui  contacter et, voir si possible de trouver d'autre moyen de lui  communiquer..."

----------


## louve GPI

qu'en est il svp ?
avez vous pu  contacter les fondations pour avoir leurs avals et soutiens?
merci

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Louve GPI,

Je vais voir avec Dominobis ce qu'il en est (et si besoin lui envoyer un MP, car  je n'ai pas de nouvelles de mon côté)

----------


## louve GPI

merci 
 pétition signé.....

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Aucune nouvelle de Dominobis malgré le MP... J'espère qu'elle n'a pas de problèmes.

----------


## louve GPI

mp aussi envoyer ...pas de reponse 
oui peu etre des soucis....j'espere pas grave

----------


## dominobis

Bonjour à tous ! Passage rapide sur Rescue.

Merci à "louve" et "Tigrette" d'avoir remonté le sujet en mon absence.


De gros soucis qui s'enchaînent ... Je ne suis pas encore suffisamment en forme pour prendre en charge le projet d'action en faveur des chiens (et chats ) de Chine et de Mme Wang /Yang. Dans quelques mois j'espère pouvoir me rendre de nouveau utile mais en attendant  il serait peut être bon que d'autres prennent le relais . Ce serait super car dans 10 mois le "festival" sera organisé une fois de plus et les tortures vont reprendre en masse ...

Bon courage à tous et merci aux moderateurs de garder ce sujet ouvert .

----------


## louve GPI

il faudrait une pers tres éloquente pour sollicité par courrier les grandes  fondations et voir ce qui peu etre fait? ....helas ce n'est pas mon cas ::  avc un bon ordi qui fonctionne bien alors là c encore moins mon cas!! :: 
si une pers veut se proposer SVP pour aider ses loulous et minous :: 
il faut une pointure en la matiere qui connaisse bien les chiens et les rouages tres complexes administratifs et autres...
beaucoup de questions se poses ...une fois certain d'entre eux" sauvés " quel seras leurs devenirs?? etc.... 
les pers de la PA connaissant les problemes recurants qui risque de se poser peuvent éventuellement
avoir des idées, des solutions ,des questions essentielles  ....alors poser les...
C avc beaucoup de dialogue que peu etre une solution germeras :: c qu'ont en a de la matiere grise a nous tous.

les mois passent vites.....SVP signer la pétition .....diffuser encore et encore .....et encore 
merci pour eux et dominobis ...l'union fait la force. ::

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Dernières nouvelles de notre Chinoise : 

"Mme Yang elle ne repondait pas le telephone, pour l'instant je n'ai aucun moyen de la trouve, toutes les infos sont trouvees sur internet, notamment sur Weibo. 


Penses tu pouvoir de continuer cette affaire avec tes amis? Je ne pense pas qu'elle utlisait le mail....si toi et tes amis vraiment envie de la trouver, je vais reessayer de lui contacter par telephone bien sure... mais je ne te promis rien pour le resultat..."

Je vais lui demander d'essayer de recontacter Mme Yang, mais ça n'a pas l'air évident de la joindre...

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Dernières nouvelles :

"Je reviens vers toi pour l'affaire de Mme Yang; effectivement je n'arrive plus de la retrouver, je suis vraiment desolee pour ca!


Pourtant a Pekin, il existe aussi quelles organisations privee ou personnelles pour sauver des chiens/chats abandonnes. Parmi eux, il y a aussi quelle que dames, comme Mme Yang, elever et garder ces pauvres par elles-memes. sans soutiens, ni revenu stable. Par exemple, une dame Chang, elle fait des petits boulots par-ci, par-la, gagner environ 140 euros par mois, pourtant elle prends soind d'une centaine de chiens abondones, il y a peu de volontaires pour l'aider pour le moment... sa situation est vraiment pitoyable...Je ne sais pas si vous pensiez aussi pouvoir de l'aider?

Encore, si vous voulez trouver des organisations ou des personnelles comme elle, il y en a quelques un que je sache...
Ils sont tous dans l'agglomeration du Pekin, 99% d'eux sont privees, sans soutiens officiel du Mairie, ou d'Etat...triste...

Voila, tiens moi au courant si je pourrai vous aider dans quelques choses en ce qui concerne..."

En conclusion, Mme Yang est injoignable pour l'instant, mais a priori notre amie pourrait peut-être joindre plus facilement d'autres personnes dans la même situation qu'elle...

J'envoie un MP à Dominobis pour la tenir au courant. Louve, comme tu dis l'union fait la force. J'avoue que pour l'instant je manque de temps  pour contacter des grosses pointures de la PA en France.

----------


## louve GPI

Tigrette si tu peu avoir par ton amie les noms des organisatioqn  prive ou de dame yang 
mail ou sites  envoie en mp j'irai voir ce qu'il en est .
merci

svp petition a signer  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir,
en Chine, il y a la Fondation Animals Asia, qui lance un appel aux dons sur clic animaux, rubrique "Causes".
A l'international, Péta est active, et Péta France... One voice a lancé une pétition à télécharger, clôture le 31 décembre. One Voice forme sur le terrain des activistes, en Chine.
Bien à vous,

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Bonjour à tous,

Louve, c'est fait, je viens d'envoyer un mail pour dire à mon amie que nous sommes preneuses de toute info concernant les personnes et associations qu'elle connaît et qui sont plus facilement joignables que Mme Yang.

Petite Etoile, merci pour ces infos concernant les appels à dons et les pétitions. On va y penser.

----------


## louve GPI

je suis aller sur certain des sites énonce par Petite Etoile et deja signer des petitions .....

----------


## France34

J'ai signé la pétition de la Fondation Brigitte BARDOT : il ya 106 600 signatures; elle voudrait atteindre les 200 000 ! Elle a l'habitude de protester contre la maltraitance des animaux et elle sait ce qu'il faut faire, mais c'est souvent trés difficile devant le désintéressement  (ou l'intéressement    ::  !)de la population et des politiques .J'espère que Mme Wang ne sera pas tracassée et aura de l'aide! ::

----------


## FLO78

signée

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Je remonte le sujet mais malheureusement pour l'instant j'en suis au point mort avec mon amie chinoise, je vais la relancer. Je sais juste qu'il y a des associations ou particuliers à Pékin qui apprécieraient, pense-t-elle, avoir de l'aide.

----------


## France34

J'espère que Mme YANG n'a pas eu d'ennui avec la police . Il faudrait que les grandes associations internationales interviennent pour interdire ce massacre (U S A notamment).

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Bon, hélas c'est toujours au point mort, car notre Chinoise attend un enfant et sa grossesse connaît des débuts difficiles. Elle vient de m'écrire que bien sûr elle est toujours dispo pour l'histoire des associations, mais je me doute bien que ce n'est pas le meilleur moment pour elle.
Et j'avoue que de mon côté depuis plusieurs mois je n'ai pas eu la tête à essayer de contacter des associations...
J'envoie un MP à Dominobis et Louve.

----------


## Siouxie

Bonjour,

Certaines grandes assos interviennent, j'ai créé un post ici même il y a quelques jours mais très peu de mouvements pour le moment :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/petition...orreur-151065/

En Chine et en France : Animals Asia qui a l'avantage de travailler avec le gouvernement Chinois et donc les autorités : http://itsnofestival.animalsasia.org/

Nous avons sauvés 700 chiens l'année dernière et aidé beaucoup de groupe Chinois (logistiques/soins vétérinaires...). Nous déplaçons une unité mobile sur place pendant cet horrible évènement...

30 Millions d'amis avait relayé l'année dernière ainsi que la fondation BB.

Aux US, vous avez The Humaine Society qui fait énormément sur ce sujet (actuellement sur la fermeture d'élevages en Corée du Sud) : http://www.humanesociety.org/ 

Si vous avez des blogs, des forums, relayez SVP !!!!

----------


## Siouxie

> Je remonte le sujet mais malheureusement pour l'instant j'en suis au point mort avec mon amie chinoise, je vais la relancer. Je sais juste qu'il y a des associations ou particuliers à Pékin qui apprécieraient, pense-t-elle, avoir de l'aide.


Votre amie peut contacter Animals ASIA, contact sur le site de la fondation.

Quelques groupes sur FB mais si elle vit en Chine, il faut aussi qu'elle se connecte sur le réseau Chinois, il y a des centaines de groupes présents et qui agissent :

https://www.facebook.com/Chinese-Ani...66450/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/Guardians-o...58450/?fref=ts

----------


## TIGRETTE (Rhône)

Siouxie,

Merci de votre message et de vos contacts, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile mais à plusieurs on y arrive...

----------

